# Black Magic



## Bonzi (Feb 27, 2016)

*Black magic* or *dark magic* has traditionally referred to the use of supernatural powers or magic for evil and selfish purposes

The influence of popular culture has allowed other practices to be drawn in under the broad banner of "black magic" including the concept of Satanism. While the invocation of demons or spirits is an accepted part of black magic, this practice is distinct from the worship or deification of such spiritual beings.


Do you know anyone that practices Black Magic and/or do you know anyone that has been involved in it?


----------

